# My 3-year work permit expired; 2 weeks late for renewal



## kanmidoc (Apr 23, 2013)

Good day forum, my work permit expired end of March 2013. I was only able to submit my application for renewal on 16th of April due to some delay in postage of my contract. Though i got an acknowledgement of receipt same day i submitted, i'm still deeply worried. 
my family is here with me and i have properties registered in my name. pls can someone advise on what to do . thanks guyz.


----------



## kanmidoc (Apr 23, 2013)

please can someone forward this to SAARTJE or LEGALMAN. aNY meaningful advice will be highly appreciated. I got a sms from HA that my application had been received. pls advise.
thanks guys


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

kanmidoc said:


> please can someone forward this to SAARTJE or LEGALMAN. aNY meaningful advice will be highly appreciated. I got a sms from HA that my application had been received. pls advise.
> thanks guys


Hi there. Sorry I seem to have missed your previous message. Although your application was late, I think 2 weeks can still be ok with HA, if it is over a month late there may be more problems. Legal Man can probably confirm if this is his experience. The fact that HA allowed you to submit your application and that you have your sms to confirm its been received is all good signs. Please note though that until your permit is granted, you may not work.


----------



## kanmidoc (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much Saartjie for your labour of love. it is stated clearly on the receipt i got from HA that i cant work; i'm still working. HR from the head office{ my employer] sent me a reminder yesterday and asked for the proof that i have submitted my application to HA. I'm concerned that they might ask me to stop working even though it was their fault in the first place that i submitted late. Should i give them the receipt or just wait it out. ?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

kanmidoc said:


> Thank you so much Saartjie for your labour of love. it is stated clearly on the receipt i got from HA that i cant work; i'm still working. HR from the head office{ my employer] sent me a reminder yesterday and asked for the proof that i have submitted my application to HA. I'm concerned that they might ask me to stop working even though it was their fault in the first place that i submitted late. Should i give them the receipt or just wait it out. ?


I guess it is your decision really. If HR have asked you for proof of submission then they will probably keep asking until you give this to them. Saying that, must you give them the receipt? Can't you just show them the sms and give them your reference number instead? Surely the reference number is also proof of application.

Also, by continuing to work you are working illegally and your company is employing you illegally and if found out the company can get fined and you can get deported. HOWEVER, the chances of being found out by HA is almost non-existent. I used to work illegally whilst waiting for my permit and I know of lots of other people who have had to do the same thing. It is not a choice it is a must as we all need to earn money to survive and we cannot afford to wait whilst HA is 'considering' our applications.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> I guess it is your decision really. If HR have asked you for proof of submission then they will probably keep asking until you give this to them. Saying that, must you give them the receipt? Can't you just show them the sms and give them your reference number instead? Surely the reference number is also proof of application.
> 
> Also, by continuing to work you are working illegally and your company is employing you illegally and if found out the company can get fined and you can get deported. HOWEVER, the chances of being found out by HA is almost non-existent. I used to work illegally whilst waiting for my permit and I know of lots of other people who have had to do the same thing. It is not a choice it is a must as we all need to earn money to survive and we cannot afford to wait whilst HA is 'considering' our applications.


Hi Saartjie,

I thought you were allowed to work while HA is processing your application? Or is it you are allowed to work after a certain amount of time if you still haven't received your permit?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> Hi Saartjie,
> 
> I thought you were allowed to work while HA is processing your application? Or is it you are allowed to work after a certain amount of time if you still haven't received your permit?


Nope, you are not allowed to work until the permit has been granted. It specifically says so on the submission receipt. Any work before grant of permit is illegal, no matter how long it takes for the permit to be granted.

However, after a certain amount of time since application it can be hard for HA to justify deporting you if you are caught working illegally considering they are supposed to grant your permit within 30 days but they can still do it.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply - only saw this thread now. Here is my take on this situation:

The fact that home affairs took the application in after the expiry was an oversight on their part. What I would advise is that you wait it out and see whether they query or reject the application. In the event that they do this, then you will have the opportunity to respond to the query or rejection in which case they will probably allow you to submit a letter of motivation and pay a fine.

But hopefully you get lucky and Home Affairs do not query the application at all. So, wait and see what they have to say.

Good luck!


----------



## kanmidoc (Apr 23, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Sorry for the late reply - only saw this thread now. Here is my take on this situation:
> 
> The fact that home affairs took the application in after the expiry was an oversight on their part. What I would advise is that you wait it out and see whether they query or reject the application. In the event that they do this, then you will have the opportunity to respond to the query or rejection in which case they will probably allow you to submit a letter of motivation and pay a fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for your contributions . I'll admit it is purely an act of miracle for my application to be accepted. I did write a motivation at submission to state why my application was late. God is wonderful, and i believe He's gonna glorify Himself in this. God bless you guys


----------

